

Ask HN: Rate name for our startup or propose your variant! - yz

We want to bring web tasks automation to everyone.<p>* You will create your first script in 15 minutes using drag and drop right in the browser.<p>* There is absolutely no requirement to know how web works!<p>* Afterwards, you can schedule the script to be run on our server or you can try it from your browser.<p>* You also can share scripts with your friends on our market place!<p>Technically, we target web2.0 Internet with heavy use of JavaScript (as in Gmail for example) and pay strong attention to make things intuitive and easy (using clever programming and ML)<p>Think of us as Needlebase combined with Mozenda without annoying need to install programs; cute interactive web2.0 UI for complete dummies ;-) and cheap price tag!<p>With that in mind what do you think about name antsurfor.me for our product? :-)<p>Edit. Please, see description in comment below.<p>Also, feel free to propose a cool name. If we decide to take it, your name will be credited on our main page forever! :-)
======
geekfactor
Sounds very cool. I could really use something like this as infrastructure for
a project I've got in mind. Not sure if you're planning an API or to open
source any components.

Regarding the name, both surfscrape.com and clickgrabgo.com are available.
Those were just the first couple things that came to me.

~~~
yz
We are planning to let you compile/publish/"download as" your script to
standalone Google App, Ruby on Rails application, whatever. We have not come
up with specific backends to support. This feature is under discussion at the
moment. ;-)

geekfactor, please contact me so I can shape this to fit your needs better

------
Finbarr
Product sounds really awesome. I'm slightly confused by the name though.
antsurfor.me - what is it meant to mean? I don't see any connection between
the name and your description of the product.

~~~
yz
In specialist's circles such software is known as web scrapers, ants, web
spiders and crawlers.

I took an ant and made an anology with the turtle Logo graphics.

Imagine an ant which surfs the web for you given you provided the ant with the
script of where actually to go and which data to harvest there

------
grah4
task.io expires later this month. maybe send an email to the current owner or
backorder it?

------
nikodim
browsergamescheat.com?

------
gopi
Scrapinator!

